# Help with Wheelie bars?



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm in *love* with HO Scale drag Racing.(OK probably because Mrs.P71 has let me set up my AW set in the basement on a "as of this time" permanent basis. :hat:

As many of you know, we recently moved and I had to shut down my shop. Moving was hard on my crew because it would be a 24000 scale mile commute. I've hired some new guys and hope to unveil our new shop soon. 

One problem tho. I don't have a Wheelie bar fabricator and I'm in need of some help. I mostly build AFX, Magnatraction and Specialty Chassis style dragsters. This includes AW fare. I'd appreciate some pointers on making some good looking prototypically correct wheelie bars. Just so I can get the guys moving on some cars.

Any information is appreciated and pictures would prove helpful as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Really? not one reply?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Fer show? Er fer go?*

Got brass?

Solder? Clamps? Heatsinks? Burn cream? :tongue:

All of mine over the years have been on T-jets so I just use the rear mounting screw. 

The important part is to keep the axle bar higher than the rails so ya dont short. For rollers I use the small pieces of AFX hub that results from narrowing wheels. A common brad for axles. The rest is straightforward.

The most common mounting method is holes in the frame and epoxy. Check Srigs' AFX builds.

If they actually need to be functional their adjustment needs to relate to your pick up travel. For AFX the operational window is pretty tight. Gotta keep them close to the track so's not to allow the pick ups to travel more than about half way up their window BUT not so close that variations in rail height or track surface will cause them to lift the rear tires and spoil yer traction.

Some fiddling required.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

The wheelie bars off of 1/64 scale 1990's Action diecast funnycars are pretty cool...


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I used some glass beads as wheels on the bars on the Grand National that I built for the drag competition on here, Get yourself some brass tubing, solder and start laying it out, I by far am no expert on wheelie bars, but the beads worked & looked good, I held them on with straight pins that I put a slight Z bend in and then pressed the pin into the tubing. My bars had eyelets on the ends and I mounted it with 4-40 screws that I threaded into the rear of the t-jet chassis, this gave a little adjust ability to the setup by adding washers under the bar ends to get the right height, without having to bend the bar.

Boosted


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

any pics Boosted?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Paperclip and beads like Boosted mentioned!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I will see what I can do for you Plymouth, Kiwi that car is awesome!

Boosted


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here you go, the 2 red screws in the chassis hold the wheelie bar on 

Boosted


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*oh that bad gran national !*

i almost forgot about the black. reason being the only thing anybody saw was the taillights!! a great example of a tjet drag car i must say.


----------

